# Just Bought This



## alexeberlin (Oct 16, 2007)

I've just bought a 60's watch. It took my eye because a similar model was often used in the ITC series of the Sixties like The Champions, Department S and so on.


----------



## alexeberlin (Oct 16, 2007)

alexeberlin said:


> I've just bought a 60's watch. It took my eye because a similar model was often used in the ITC series of the Sixties like The Champions, Department S and so on.


better shots- and wrist shots- to follow


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice vintage diver..... Need to find a strap to fit it properly now


----------



## alexeberlin (Oct 16, 2007)

yes it was on a very battered black oris strap when i got it...actually interested in opinions on what strap to choose


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

alexeberlin said:


> yes it was on a very battered black oris strap when i got it...actually interested in opinions on what strap to choose


I always like black nylon (ie Nato) or black silicon / rubber on divers.

Leather on a diver never looks right to me.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Another vote for a NATO from me :thumbsup:

Make sure you get the right size though, the one you've got fitted at the moment is at least 2mm too small mate.


----------



## alexeberlin (Oct 16, 2007)

Davey P said:


> Another vote for a NATO from me :thumbsup:
> 
> Make sure you get the right size though, the one you've got fitted at the moment is at least 2mm too small mate.


the leather strap is the one that came with it...

that is to say its not the original strap its the one that was attached when i got the watch second hand


----------



## cityhunter10 (Aug 30, 2010)

very nice..vintage diver watch is very good look...


----------

